# Do you clean your bedroom?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I do it once every 3 weeks.


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

I just cleaned mine a few days ago. I do it whenever it needs it.. probably about once a month or so.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I dust every now and then, but it usually doesn't get messy.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I clean it when it needs to be done usually just clothes and books out of place oh and empty coffee cups on my computer desk


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

We just got a vacuum robot at my house. He cleans my room now.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> I do it once every 3 weeks.


Yeah I get around to it once a month as well. I try to keep it neat, but it always ends up getting messy!



pita said:


> We just got a vacuum robot at my house. He cleans my room now.


AWESOME!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My room doesn't get excessively messy too often so I clean up the little stuff regularly enough but every so often I couldn't be bothered & a period in which plates, cups, clothes, books, cds, etc become scattered everywhere takes course. When my mood goes up again I go on a cleaning spree & restart the cycle so that not only do I feel fresh again but my environment does too


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It just doesn't get messy. The rest of the place gets hypermessy tho so i have enough to focus on.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

i clean it whenever it pisses me off lol

It's a bit messy at the moment but there's a good reason for it.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

As much as I can get it clean with all the cats running around it. I hate litter boxes :/ Cleaning helps me clear my head so if I get too anxious, I have to do something and that's usually it besides art and video games.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

It's usually clean but sometimes I have to do a little picking up. The only thing lying around right now is school stuff.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

My rule is: if I can see any part of the floor, it doesn't need cleaning


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ haha, best rule. I try to keep mine clean, though it usually ends up with clothes spread out around the place.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

rincewind said:


> My rule is: if I can see any part of the floor, it doesn't need cleaning


:agree


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I washed my sheets the other day, but couldn't make the bed as I can't physically walk around the bed to do so. I also can't open the closet due to all the junk in front of said closet.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I have to, it's too small to let get dirty. Although it depends on my mood. If I feel depressed I tend to let it build up.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

My room is a bombsight, so much so I trip over on the way to my bed :shock
will do something about it tomorrow!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Barely ever..except for vacuuming..my room doesn't really get dirty.



pita said:


> We just got a vacuum robot at my house. He cleans my room now.


Nice! I need to get me one of those. A friend of mine bought one recently and he loves it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not enough .


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

My room has a bunch of stuff in it, but everything is organized and clean. I clean about once a week because nothing hardly ever gets dirty except my desk and the floor every now and then.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

About once every few months. Or rather, when my mother makes me. It'll be about once every 6 months do I clean it somewhat properly (as in, throw out the junk that's on the floor) since I usually just chuck that's on the floor on a table so that she can hoover it.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ospi said:


> ^^ haha, best rule. I try to keep mine clean, though it usually ends up with clothes spread out around the place.


That's my biggest problem. I dust and vacuum regularly, but I tend to take clothes out of the dryer and just dump them on the bed or on the chair. Since, I usually don't take the clothes out of the dryer as soon as they are dry, I end up having to iron them before putting them away.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, I like keeping things neat. I try to keep the floors clean enough to eat off of, just in case there's ever a shortage of plates.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I clean my room all the time. I'm obsessed with keeping my things organized.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

bah
cannot even remember the last time I did
I expect to find a fossilized bag of doritos or something
as longas I have a path to my bed, all is well
*gets out shovel*


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I try to, but every time I do it, it gets dirty again in just a few days.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i tidy mine up before i go to bed every night because i can't stand sleeping in a messy room. (i also have to shower and put on deodorant and perfume before i go to bed so as you can see, i'm pretty weird, haha)

i only vacuum and dust once a week though. i don't do any more than that since i have to keep the rest of upstairs tidy. emphasis on have, if i didn't do it, it'd be messy. it's very rare that my sister actually lifts a finger.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't clean my room after a certain amount of time, just when I feel like it or it gets so messy that I can barely stand it.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I clean my bedsheets every now and then because I want it clean in case I have a lady come over and I want to 'hit dat a**'. Lawl.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I usually clean about once a week.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

only when someone comes over. So, never.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Only when people spill coffee on my floor. Hmph.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Now I'm at uni I give my room a quick clean once a week before the cleaner comes in, only to save her from catching something nasty.

When I'm at home, maybe once a year or so.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Once a week.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

I clean up about once a month sometimes more if I know poeple are coming over


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Can some of you clean room 247 please come over and tidy mine? :b

I spent 3 hours making my room perfect and by teh end of the day it is a mess again >.<


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, mess irritates me. I have a lot of stuff but it's all quite tidy. I change my bed every 2 weeks and vacuum twice a week because I have house rabbits in my room. They're very clean but they get bits of hay everywhere :b They also like to burrow in my bed if they can find a way in, which is often - my bed is a futon so it's easily accessible to them.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> My room doesn't get excessively messy too often so I clean up the little stuff regularly enough but every so often I couldn't be bothered & a period in which plates, cups, clothes, books, cds, etc become scattered everywhere takes course. When my mood goes up again I go on a cleaning spree & restart the cycle so that not only do I feel fresh again but my environment does too


I'm basically exactly like this, except lately I haven't been keen on tidying regularly as much.



rincewind said:


> My rule is: if I can see any part of the floor, it doesn't need cleaning


Haha! I know a lot of people like that! Some people really take comfort in their clutter.



max4225 said:


> My closest is overflowing with laundry, half of it is clean and half isn't.


Oh man, story of my life.



strawberryjulius said:


> i tidy mine up before i go to bed every night because i can't stand sleeping in a messy room.


Oh, I thought I was the only person in the world that this effected. I feel like it effects my energy. Of course I don't take the initiative every night. Wish I did. But every two weeks it really gets to me and I go on a midnight cleaning spree.

I'm so impressed with how many people have stated their room never gets messy! I mean I can't comprehend this thought. I know that its real. I know there are really people out there who are like this. But it just blows my mind. I've never experienced such a phenomenon. Its something I've only ever dreamed of.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I try, but can't do it as much as I like.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I clean my room whenever it gets messy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I rarely have to since I don't do much to mess it up, I vacuum when it needs it mostly.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

it's a mess right now. i try to get to it at least once a week, but i know it *should* be everyday


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, I try to clean it at least once a week.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't let it get messy anymore. I'm the only person in this house that cleans their bedroom.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

about 5 days a week. I used to clean it ALL the time but now I do let it go at times.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, and the kids rooms as well:b


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I prefer my personal living space to be tidy at all times. It drives me insane when my room is messy.
I'm not really a neat freak-- I'm not cleaning all the time; I'll wait until I'm alone and don't have anything else to do, and then I clean.
I don't make messes to begin with either... and I always put things back when I'm done with them.
XD

When I lived with my ex, I had to clean our apartment twice a week.
He was kind of... messy and disorganized- which is fine; but he refused to clean things up when something would spill. He just preferred to leave it there until the floor was caked with crap before he'd clean it up, I guess.
His bedroom when we were teenagers was super dirty. yuck. And that teenage boy smell-!! AHH! lol

...um... what was the question again?
Oh, right...
I clean my room once/week generally.
I also like to re-arrange my furniture once every few months or so.


----------



## thiruselvam k (Jan 12, 2011)

*Bedroom cleaning*



ShinAkuma said:


> I do it once every 3 weeks.


BEDROOM CLEANING is a tedious but essential task. Keep bedroom content to a minimum. Bedsheets must be washed and changed often. The accumulation of dust, dust mites and dust mite droppings is voluminous within a few dates. Our own dead skin cells are the feed for dust mites and the mattress is a colony of 2 to 3 million dust mites. You can read more: http://bedroomupkeep.blogspot.com 
The increase in sinus cases, asthmatics, skin disorders and other respiratory related illnesses is testimony. Here in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, i am in peoples homes in the evenings and weekends. To them all, these are awakening sessions.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

My room still has holloween decor and Christmas in it .. lol.


----------



## thiruselvam k (Jan 12, 2011)

*Bedroom content*



LaRibbon said:


> Not often. I'm pretty messy. But I'm slowly going through a process where I'm getting rid of more and more of my belongings...so pretty soon there won't be much left to clean.


The least in content, the better. Bedrooms have the most fabric. Bed sheet, blankets; comforter, curtains, clothes rack (not to forget carpets), All these are invitations for dust mites breeding. Our dead skin cells, that is constantly shedding is their feed. Mattresses are said to contain 2 to 3 million dust mites. Can you imagine their droppings content on mattresses and why sinus related issues, asthmatics, skin disorders are on the increase. Read my blogs on http://airandyou.blogspot.com or http://bedroomupkeep.blogspot.com
The irony in every home is that bedrooms have earned the nickname BADROOMS and with any family in any home, bedrooms take up 1/3rd of our daily life or more. Compelled within the four walls of the bedroom, it is not a restful sleep but a blunderous one.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

I'll clean any dirt away and change the sheets every other day or so, but the clothes can stay on the floor, the paperwork can stay strewn about all over the desk, and the quilt can be twisted in a random shape.
But it's not dirty per se, just untidy.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Im a messy person. I clean my room about once every 2 weeks.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah I have bad dust allergies. Once a week I vacuum, clean all the bed sheets and wipe all the furniture down. I started doing this a couple of year ago and I sleep a lot better now that I don't sneeze so much at night.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

When I'm extremely bored I do. Folding/hanging up clothes, for some reason, can strangely be entertaining.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im a neat/clean/organization freak.......I vacuum/dust/disinfect/wash my bedding/do laundry everyday or every second day lol


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

AlisonWonderland said:


> I'll clean any dirt away and change the sheets every other day or so


Wowzers! You must do a lot of laundry.

My room is downright slovenly. I have clothes and papers everywhere, and I don't clean the mould from my windows as often as I should. However, I don't keep any food in my room or leave dirty dishes in my room.

For the last few years, I've done an annual purging of stuff, and it is incredibly cathartic. I have dreams of being a minimalist, although you wouldn't know it from looking at my place. I think I would feel a lot better if I tidied up more often.



stef said:


> Folding/hanging up clothes, for some reason, can strangely be entertaining.


Feel free to come over to my place sometime :lol.



Kustamogen said:


> Im a neat/clean/organization freak.......I vacuum/dust/disinfect/wash my bedding/do laundry everyday or every second day lol


Where do you get the energy? BTW, you're also invited .


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

whats sucks....is Im like that with both my cars....so the inside and outside of them is also almost always spotless (except in winter....hard to keep them clean in winter lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dang! :fall


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Kustamogen said:


> whats sucks....is Im like that with both my cars....so the inside and outside of them is also almost always spotless (except in winter....hard to keep them clean in winter lol)


Haha. That is the exact opposite of my family.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah, I clean. The cockroaches would start to co-habit if I didn't. But I don't actually have a "bedroom". I sleep on a rug on the floor.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Kustamogen said:


> Im a neat/clean/organization freak.......I vacuum/dust/disinfect/wash my bedding/do laundry everyday or every second day lol


 When can ya move in with me? 

I tend ta just wait until me hoose gets really dirty, and then move oot ta a new hoose like


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> I tend ta just wait until me hoose gets really dirty, and then move oot ta a new hoose like


So true! :yes


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah. It doesn't get too untidy anyway. But I like to polish and vaccum. I can't stand my stuff over the floor and getting trodden on.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Kustamogen said:


> Im a neat/clean/organization freak.......I vacuum/dust/disinfect/wash my bedding/do laundry everyday or every second day lol


Wow, you must not have time to do anything other than clean your house! :b


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I clean it when it's dirty, the key is to not let it get dirty.  I make my bed and sweep it though...


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

so_so_shy said:


> Wow, you must not have time to do anything other than clean your house! :b


lol well I dont have much of a life....but in general I have a good routine down....I can fully clean my room and the bathroom in about an hour.....so doesnt take too long


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I keep my house pretty neat and tidy even though nobody else ever sees it. I don't want to live in filth and its much easier to spend an hour or so cleaning every week than to let things go to the point where it takes days to clean and organize.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

My room is in desperate need of a clean..the last time it was done was about 6 months a go..I paid my sister to do it lol


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

*looks around room* 

...not often enough lol


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

No, my parents force me to sometimes. I have the time, I'm just lazy.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

No set schedule. Usually just when the piles of crap start to hinder free movement around my room.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> When can ya move in with me?


I'll fight you for him! :wife (Don't I look menacing with my rolling pin. I think you'd best surrender now.)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

photofreak said:


> I just cleaned mine a few days ago. I do it whenever it needs it.. probably about once a month or so.


Same.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

About once a week or every few days depending on how dirty it gets (which isn't much)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

viv said:


> I'll fight you for him! :wife (Don't I look menacing with my rolling pin. I think you'd best surrender now.)


 Step away from the rolling pin!!!!


----------



## MarcJohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

I do sometimes dont see the point though, just gets messy again I only do it to keep my parents happy I guess.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm a slob. I just organized it so it looks nice now. Although most people would look at it and disagree completely. Lol.


----------



## georgiablues (Jan 13, 2011)

uhmm my mom cleans it for me....


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL Me? Clean? Doesn't happen often, if really at all... unless I'm sort of forced to, in which case, I have no choice...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I vacuum once every one or two weeks. I usually only pick stuff up around the room once a week as there isn't much time in between thanks to work, commuting, and attending to my dog.

But yeah I need cleanliness for my sanity


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

every couple of years


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I washed my sheets the other day, but couldn't make the bed as I can't physically walk around the bed to do so. I also can't open the closet due to all the junk in front of said closet.


This ancient post allows me to quote myself. 14 months later and I still can't get at that closet.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, when it gets dirty.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My room is always tidy. I'm a little bit obsessive that way. But the ironic thing is since it's always tidy, there is really never a mess to clean up. And I always make my bed first thing in the morning. I can't stand the sight of a messy bed.


----------

